
Show HN: Ceed Beta – a web-based, code generation platform for all languages - ceedio
https://ceed.io/#
======
ceedio
Here are a few additional details:

Ceed is a modern, web-based, code generation platform with support for nested
templates, integrated functions, variable injection, conditions, schemas, and
more. Use it to generate boilerplate code, or any other code you might need,
in any programming language. Save yourself hours of time by putting an end to
writing monotonous, potentially bug-filled code!

Once your scripts are ready, execute them through the browser, using our
public API, or even directly in your code editor using a plugin. Ceed's
flexibility allows to integrate it into your workflow however you choose. Run
a script quickly with a minimal payload and be working on generated source
code in seconds!

